# Upstate NY Work?



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

My work dried up! 3 of my companies said they don't have anything for me. I spent 85% of our savings and can't afford to even do rehabs now. Only have a few locks. Debating on accepting a job and spending the rest of our cash or saving it. What would you do? Just paid everything off and paid taxes so normally this wouldn't be a problem. It feels like when we first started and had no start up cash. Poor cash management when I should know that this can happen at any time. Taxes were really bad for us this year.

I honestly don't know if they're trying to get me to drop my price. When they contacted me they said I was the only one in the area so I've been bidding the maximum and have always been getting it for just about every job.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like someone is stepping on your toes or the companies you work for lost some accounts. I own a landcape contracting company, so doing preservation and inspections is a side job at best. Sorry to hear you sunk everything into this work, personally i never would do that. These guys will drop you like now, to save a buck. Go for a stable job and do this on the side. This industry promises you the moon and gives u dirt


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Let me guess one of your clients is alliance property huh?..ever been over to sandy creek area


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Not Alliance actually, Safeguard contacted me with thousands of inspections but all 3 hours from me. Probably going to hit them up on Monday now. I was doing landscaping before I did this, that's actually how I got into it. I have done some work in Sandy Creek. I'm close to Syracuse / Oswego. Right in between the two. FAS has a lot of rehab work they claim but obviously I can't afford it right now.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow 3 hrs....man if i where you i would reverse my jobs, go back to landacape work and
preservation work on the side...maybe that way local work you can keep and charge premium and still make good money plowing and landscaping..pretty soon you will be driving to NYC to do inspections..not worth it.... nows the time to do it...im down here in chautauqua county, got some work and about 8 properties i mow and plow for five brothers..its extra money and fills my down time in the winter..summer i just add the bank lawns onto regular route.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

I'd have to get all new contracts for landscaping again. I liked doing cuts for PP because of the volume. I'm not against doing that though and I may end up.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I would think if you were going 3 hrs away couldnt you pickup some Hurricane damage work? At least the Insurance Companies pay a 3rd upon project start.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

This is the very exact reason why I preach diversify, diversify, diversify as hard as I can.

Because P&P can and does dry up nearly over night.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

adorler said:


> Wow 3 hrs....man if i where you i would reverse my jobs, go back to landacape work and
> preservation work on the side...maybe that way local work you can keep and charge premium and still make good money plowing and landscaping..pretty soon you will be driving to NYC to do inspections..not worth it.... nows the time to do it...im down here in chautauqua county, got some work and about 8 properties i mow and plow for five brothers..its extra money and fills my down time in the winter..summer i just add the bank lawns onto regular route.


remember about five years ago I was grossing about 7,000 a month with 5 brothers doing lawn recuts! Now days it`s still pays ok but nothing like it was in the past!


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Wannabe said:


> I would think if you were going 3 hrs away couldnt you pickup some Hurricane damage work? At least the Insurance Companies pay a 3rd upon project start.


Where would I be getting that work from? NYC and those areas surrounding are almost like their own state. Everything is different. I'll ask my person tomorrow and see what they say about it.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Where would I be getting that work from? NYC and those areas surrounding are almost like their own state. Everything is different. I'll ask my person tomorrow and see what they say about it.



Shoot me a p.m. and I will give you a lead to call on for work. I know each State has different requirements but if you are licensed there is tons of work.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

another victim of bad times and CL contractors , this business is like a hot dumb lover . its great and fantastic when rolling but a hot wet mess at the end BP said it best its a side line


----------



## YourMaineHandyman (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree, keep those eggs in many baskets..


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

BP giving advise on Hot Dumb Lovers? 

Im glad I wasnt privy to that!!


----------

